# Ass Backwards



## lokie (May 1, 2017)

Most folks ask "What do I need to play game X". Not me I need to match the game to my PC.

I have a HP G56 Laptop.
HP G56-129WM Notebook PC Product Specifications
*Product Name* *G56-129WM*
Microprocessor 2.20 GHZ / 800MHz FSB/ 1M Cache) Intel Celeron Processor 900 [single core]
Memory 3GB
Video Graphics Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M
Video Memory Up to 1309MB

I wanted to play Skyrim V but have found the specs for that are recommended 4 core CPU and obviously
a GPU better than this boat anchor/PC has.

So my real question is what RPG games circa 2010 or older may run on this POS?
This machine does everything else I needed it to so I'm not willing to upgrade PCs.

Thanks.


----------



## Nugachino (May 1, 2017)

Oblivion


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Oblivion


Very good choice. I bought that one when it came out. An excellent RPG.


----------



## Nugachino (May 1, 2017)

lokie said:


> Very good choice. I bought that one when it came out. An excellent RPG.


Its about the only rpg game of 2010 I can think of. I really like the series.

Never winter nights 2....


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 10, 2017)

not rpg but just as fun, Tom Clancy/Rainbow 6 sort of games. Definitely had some fun ones in 2010, and dirt cheap on ebay.


----------



## Nugachino (May 10, 2017)

Also. It's not really backwards to build a system based on a game's specifications. That's called knowing what you want to do before setting off to do it.


----------



## draxhemp (May 10, 2017)

go old school find good ole dungeon siege 2 that thing with mods keep you busy 4 ever. I think one player I have has 5 companions who all can summon 6 pets....kinda lol


----------

